# Cell phone location tracking in india



## aaa (Apr 5, 2012)

i am trying to find out if a cellphone calls my service number, is it possible for me to get the location of the caller. would i have to go the service providers or is there some other way. i need the location to be as precise as possible and as real time as possible


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 6, 2012)

You can only track the approximate location. Don't expect real time, precision tracking, you won't get that. 

Trace Indian Mobile Location, Service/Operator Details | BharatiyaMobile.com


----------



## phantomfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

hey u can try out indiatrace.com ...!!


----------

